# Reformat



## The Astroman (Oct 1, 2004)

How do I reformat the hard drive of a laptop?? Is there some kind of proggy out there (or which Windows XP includes) that would .. I don't know.. Something like, put the necessary boot info on the RAM and then reformat the drive and then put itself on the hard drive.. I dunno.. Thanks for you helP!


----------



## Praetor (Oct 4, 2004)

> How do I reformat the hard drive of a laptop??


A boot CD, boot disk, hell depending on what you're doing, windows can do it


----------

